# Any Info Would Be Appreciated



## gaz80 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello all,

Very interesting forum , have been a lurker for a while now.

I wonder if any of you can shed any light on this old swiss made watch ? I think its quite old but have no idea of the make , it does have a makers mark of what looks like a wheel with wings from each side of it. Both my grandparents were English born to British Army parents in India and my Granfather went on to become an officer before returning after WW2 so maybe its military ?

I do have pictures but am having trouble uploading them here but can email pics to anyone who maybe able to post them or help

Any help would be great.

Kind Regards

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Gary & welcome to the forum :rltb:

From your description it might be a Rotary...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

gaz80 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Very interesting forum , have been a lurker for a while now.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Gary; you will find instructions on how to post pictures here:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## gaz80 (Sep 5, 2010)

http://s763.photobucket.com/albums/xx274/gaz800/watch/

Hope this works

Thanks for kind welcomes


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi and welcome to









I can't see any logo on those pictures... where is it? There's something printed in the case back (inside?) but I can't make what it is... Still, that watch looks great!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> Hi and welcome to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can just make it out top right on the movement in theses photos...


----------



## gaz80 (Sep 5, 2010)

sorry my camera is not very good , try these

http://s763.photobucket.com/albums/xx274/gaz800/watch/


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Hi and welcome to
> ...


Oh there!! Well, it looks like a Rotary logo but I don't know... there are some things that seems different... the wheel seems to be inverted (closest perspective is on the left and not on the right) and the wings seem to point up and not down... might be an older logo but this is the one from 1920s...










And these from the 40s...



















What do you think?


----------



## gaz80 (Sep 5, 2010)

Yep that looks like it , any ideas of age or quality ?

Thanks guys


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

gaz80 said:


> Yep that looks like it , any ideas of age or quality ?
> 
> Thanks guys


Mach will know a lot more on these watches than me but as far as I understand they are pretty good!


----------



## gaz80 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Kutusov , I will wait to see if mach or anyone else can help. I have not wound this watch yet in fear i might break it , it was cleaned etc about 10 years ago , do you guys think its safe to wind or should i get it to a specialist.

Out of interest I put it on Ebay at a silly price to try and gain some info and have had an offer of Â£80.00 

Again thanks for your time

Kind Regards

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> gaz80 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep that looks like it , any ideas of age or quality ?
> ...


Sorry, I haven`t a clue :no:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

gaz80 said:


> Thanks Kutusov , I will wait to see if mach or anyone else can help. I have not wound this watch yet in fear i might break it , it was cleaned etc about 10 years ago , do you guys think its safe to wind or should i get it to a specialist.
> 
> Out of interest I put it on Ebay at a silly price to try and gain some info and have had an offer of Â£80.00
> 
> Again thanks for your time


Well Gary, we won't be able to help you regarding prices but the bay is a good place to check that out... the value of a watch is what people are willing to pay for it.

Regarding winding it, I would try it, especially if you have it up for sale... imagine what would happen if it breaks in the hands of a buyer... better to know up front the condition of the watch so people know what they are buying!

Good luck, cheers!


----------



## gaz80 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the help , i dont really mind what its worth as I will end up keeping it. It was more the age that I was interested in.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like it's a 9ct gold case (marked ".375"), so the scrap value is probably more than Â£80.

Give the crown half a dozen turns and see what happens. If it doesn't start running, give it a very gentle shake. After it's been running for a while, wind it up some more. If it was serviced 10 years ago, odds are it'll run OK, but may not keep good time.


----------

